
Get rich quick - peter123
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/02/get-rich-quick.html
======
timf
" _It seems that being an opportunity seeker is about seeking, not finding._ "

This "love of desire" is a fundamental human behavior, you see it everywhere.

